# Cuban votes against moving Sonics



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> NEW YORK -- NBA owners approved the Seattle SuperSonics' move to Oklahoma City for the 2008-09 season Friday, pending the resolution of litigation between the team and the city of Seattle.
> 
> The Sonics could begin playing in owner Clay Bennett's hometown as early as next season if they can get out of the remaining two years of their lease at KeyArena.
> 
> ...


Props to Cuban, we can be glad to have an owner like him. I do not always agree with him and wish he would be more laid-back sometimes, but this deserves recognition. Hopefully it's not too late.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I bet JET is against it too, considering it is his hometown... :whoknows:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

cuban knows how to stand up against that SOB david sterns mad props

hopefully something will work out to have the sonics stay in seattle


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

i still don't get why most sonics fans don't care anymore. i grew up watching this team. now everytime i hear about the NBA i get depressed. i don't even know why i post here anymore, really.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Something tells me Cuban has "other" reasons for his vote against the move though.

When OK doesn't have a team, they'll root for teams from their surrounding states. Now that they'll get a team....

The loss of sales from possible airtime, merchandising and licensing might be at stake.

Call me a pessimist on character.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Something tells me Cuban has "other" reasons for his vote against the move though.
> 
> When OK doesn't have a team, they'll root for teams from their surrounding states. Now that they'll get a team....
> 
> ...


No, you're right - market share isn't just a phrase we throw around; and you know he's given that some thought for months (if not years) ahead of time.


----------

